
Square Faces Lawsuit over Misfired Medical Receipt - LopRabbit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/square-faces-lawsuit-over-misfired-medical-receipt-11561989921?mod=rsswn
======
nulbyte
> “Square’s negligent approach to medical billing…failed to adequately secure
> the privacy of patients’ medical information,” Mr. Ruark’s attorneys wrote
> in a complaint.

I hope the judge throws this case out. Ruark's lawyer should know better:
Square doesn't do medical billing, the medical provider does medical billing.
Square is a payment processor. The provider could request automatic receipts
be turned off for their system.

Most likely, the patient used the same card elsewhere, or otherwise he lent it
to a friend, and the friend's email address or mobile number was entered.

> Misfired receipts issued by Square...unnerved consumers who wondered how
> stores got their contact information when they don’t remember providing
> it...

Square didn't misfire anything. If you provide someone else's email address or
phone number (or share your card with someone who provides their own), what
happens next is exactly what a reasonable person would expect to happen.

